# 2011 Black Library Events



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

BL Live – Nottingham, UK - March 5
Adepticon – Lombard, IL – April 1-3
Book Expo America – New York, NY – May 23-26
Games Day US – Chicago, IL – July 30
UK Games Day – Birmingham, UK – Late September
Australian Games Day – Fall 2011

these are a rundown of the 2011 BL Events/conventions scheduled so far.

I will be attending both AdeptiCon, and Games Day US, as they are in my back yard. Who wants to come be disciplined by Herr Commissar? :spiteful:

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> BL Live – Nottingham, UK - March 5
> Adepticon – Lombard, IL – April 1-3
> Book Expo America – New York, NY – May 23-26
> Games Day US – Chicago, IL – July 30
> ...


You are an horrific 'little' man 

I think I might see if I can go to BL Live in March, haven't been to Nottingham in a couple of years and it shouldn't cost all that much to get there (about £15 for train, another £5 for taxi maybe).


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

horrific? nah, just "Ye Most Eccentric"

:laugh:

:crazy:

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If I can get a ticket I might try to get to Black Library Live! 2011, Nottingham isn't too far away for me to travel to, and it'd be epic to get my copy of _The First Heretic_ signed by ADB.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> If I can get a ticket I might try to get to Black Library Live! 2011, Nottingham isn't too far away for me to travel to, and it'd be epic to get my copy of _The First Heretic_ signed by ADB.


Taking a copy of _Nemesis_ and _Soul Hunter_ with me for signing, torn between getting _Caledor_ or _Victories_ of the Space Marines as my free pre-release novel...I'll probably get _Caledor_ as Gav Thorpe's Sundering books have been better than the SM based story compilations so far.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If I go ill get _Victories of the Space Marines_, more interested in that then _Caledor_.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

For some reason, they aren't coming anywhere remotely close to me... alas, unless I can work some magical con magic on the wife, I won't be attending anything.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

I ordered my ticket for Nottingham yesterday. Already excited about the whole thing. I have to do some digging to figure out how far the airport is from the city and which hotel is close to the place where the event takes place. Sheesh, I'm already nerding out. Heh.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Thyr said:


> Sheesh, I'm already nerding out. Heh.


lol Welcome to Heresy! :crazy:

CP


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> lol Welcome to Heresy! :crazy:
> 
> CP


Haha, thanks. Guess I fit right in from what I've seen. One of my friends calls me the nerdiest nerd of all. He says it's because usually nerds concentrate their nerdiness (does this word even exist?) on one thing while my nerdiness expands on a plethora of things. I also don't have any guilty pleasures because none of the things I like make me feel guilty or ashamed. 

Excuse my rambling, it's been a shitty day at work. HA!


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

We can all gather in a corner and talk about Plossy...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> We can all gather in a corner and talk about Plossy...


you're a sweetheart, feeding my ego like that. bless you.  Although i was hoping you'd be able to come to the states at least once this next year. perhaps i can convince Vince to put you on the roster for AdeptiCon? hmm, i'll see if i can pull some string. 

CP


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

Pyroriffic said:


> We can all gather in a corner and talk about Plossy...


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Alas, Adepticon isn't likely to happen for me due to the dates and the Working For a Living situation...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> Alas, Adepticon isn't likely to happen for me due to the dates and the Working For a Living situation...


well, poo, yeah, i talked to Vince, says your "too new". but in a very nice way! 

CP


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> well, poo, yeah, i talked to Vince, says your "too new". but in a very nice way!
> 
> CP


Which was the other thing I was going to say. Only via PM, because I'm evidently more subtle than you.

:sarcastichand:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> Which was the other thing I was going to say. Only via PM, because I'm evidently more subtle than you.
> 
> :sarcastichand:


quite. 

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

After Gildar Rift is out, then.


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm begining to think that I really ought to go to the Black Library III as Nottingham is only thirty minutes away from me on the train,and if I take the girlfriend I can get both pre release books as well :so_happy:


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> BL Live – Nottingham, UK - March 5
> Adepticon – Lombard, IL – April 1-3
> Book Expo America – New York, NY – May 23-26
> Games Day US – Chicago, IL – July 30
> ...


I could only go to Adepticon, Book Expo America, and Games Day US. Still to far for me to go right now


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

ribbons69 said:


> I'm begining to think that I really ought to go to the Black Library III as Nottingham is only thirty minutes away from me on the train,and if I take the girlfriend I can get both pre release books as well :so_happy:


You may want to get a move on - there's less than 30 tickets remaining for this now!

Here


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

Pyroriffic said:


> You may want to get a move on - there's less than 30 tickets remaining for this now!
> 
> Here


Just ordered my ticket,bit surprised by the extra £3 to post it !


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ticket arrived on Christmas Eve,quite looking forward to the event,although I don't really know what to expect,having never attended anything like this before!


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

ribbons69 said:


> Ticket arrived on Christmas Eve,quite looking forward to the event,although I don't really know what to expect,having never attended anything like this before!


If it's anything like previous ones, the authors do signings and Q+A panels staggered all through the day; whoever isn't signing is on a panel of some sort (unless it's time for a cup of tea or something). The editors also host panels, which are combination sneak peeks, tips and 'ask anything you like'.

You can buy anything in the BL catalogue (including advance copies), as well as whatever old stuff they've found this time, and you get a book included in the price of your ticket, to be collected on the day.

There's also the gallery, various artworks, the GW shop and the game boards to look at. There'll be BL-themed battles being played. And of course, they have a pub.

Everyone is really friendly and the only hassles are things that are to be expected; two things you want to be at happening at the same time and the queues for popular authors. They get through everyone though and will chat away to the point where you start feeling bad for the people waiting behind you and staring at your back. Oh, and for some stupid reason the pub stops serving food while the event is still on, but apparently that's been sorted out this year.

The best bit of going to Warhammer World for me - still - is clocking the giant aquillas mounted on the buildings. Those things are ace.

Anyway, bring money and comfy shoes.


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cheers Mob,I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

I will be at Adepticon, I am only playing on Friday and then hopefully Sunday.

I am taking some classes too, but on Sat I will be looking to demo all day.

Forgeworld will be there this year as well, and if you order something you can pick it up at Adepticon to save on shipping, just thought would throw that out there.

If anyone that is going wants to hang out and do something, or throw down  let me know!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Kalshinko said:


> I will be at Adepticon, I am only playing on Friday and then hopefully Sunday.
> 
> I am taking some classes too, but on Sat I will be looking to demo all day.
> 
> ...


you'll find me there as well. I'll be with the Black Library folk. doing my usual schmoozing.

cheers

CP


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

adepticon and games day are both a hop, a skip, and a jump away from my drop pod. are these worth checking out if you are only interested in black library fiction?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yes, authors are there and they'll be signing and talking and having a grand 'ol time. 

I'll be there engaging with them, that's what i did last year, and ADB and i have become fast friends since.

CP

both adepticon and gamesday are only an hour south of me. easy driving. i do it all the time. yay chicago!


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

taking the girlfriend again this year to BL live so get both books


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Just thought I would hrow this out there. Heresey Online has T-shirts (just found out today). I think it would be cool for all of us going to Adepticon to sport em.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Kalshinko said:


> Just thought I would hrow this out there. Heresey Online has T-shirts (just found out today). I think it would be cool for all of us going to Adepticon to sport em.


yeah, you should.  I've got my own self-designed one that i'll be wearing, but it's a good choice to get some of those too.

CP


----------

